
Jaguar-Land Rover develops shape-shifting seats - shoaibali
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7895207/Jaguar-Land-Rover-unveils-shape-shifting-car-seat-makes-brain-think-walking.html
======
shoaibali
The new seat design simulates the rhythm of walking - a movement known as
pelvic oscillation to reduce the discomfort of sitting for too long in one
place.

